# Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer



## Pikehunter20 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne jetzt seit 1 Jahr auf Ibiza und gehe immer wieder mit der Spinnrute am Strand und auf Felsen blinkern. Habe zwar einige fische gefangen, aber der super erfolg blieb bis jetzt aus... Fische mit Meerforellenblinkern und Wobblern (hauptsächlich Rapala) aber hab bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich viele Wolfsbarsche auf die Schuppen legen können. Ausrüstung ist gut für die fischerei ausgelegt, Gamakatsu CHeetah 96 xh - 80g WG und eine shimano technium 5000 mit gelochener. Kann mir jemand einen Köder- oder führungstip geben, der Mittelmmer/Balearenerfahrung hat?!? Währe auf jeden fall dankbar, das angeln hier ist landschaftlich der hammer, nur ein wenig mehr erfolg währe wünschenswert....

Vielen dank im vorraus und guten rutsch ins neue jahr!

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## ullsok (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*



Pikehunter20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne jetzt seit 1 Jahr auf Ibiza ........



Hallo,
da du dann ja sicherlich auch etwas Spanisch sprichst, empfehle ich dir es mal hier zu versuchen - ich denke da bekommst du sicherlich gute Tips:

http://caranx.net/forums/


----------



## Pikehunter20 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hab mich schon in zwei spanischen Foren angemeldet, aber soweit reicht mein Spanisch dann doch nicht, wobei es für den täglichen gebrauch gut ist! Deswegen die Frage an euch...


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Kann es nicht sein, dass einfach nicht genug kapitale Fische  da sind?
Ein Freund von mir geht regelmäig auf Mallorca schnorcheln. Er hat bisher erst einmal einen kapitalen Wolfsbarsch gesehen. Größere Fische in Ufernähe scheinen dort eher Seltenheitswert zu haben.

Trifft auf Ibiza wahrscheinlich genau so zu.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Naja es geht schon, spanische freunde von mir die hier regelmäßig harpunieren gehen haben öffter welche gesehen und auch geschossen. Ausserdem kann man hier gut im Herbst kleine Goldmakrelen (um die 70-80 cm) fangen und Bonitos sind auch teilweise vom ufer aus drin. Es sieht also nicht so schlecht hier aus :vik: Und irgendwie muss man die Wölfe ja an die angel bekommen, da scheinen sie zu sein....


----------



## Dart (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hast du es schon mal mit einem Fluocarbon Vorfach versucht, falls nicht würde ich dir empfehlen ein 1,5m Fluo-Vorfach zwischen Hauptschnur und Köder zu binden.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Ich fische mit einem 0,45er fluocarbosvorfach, allerdings ist es nur 50 cm lang. Find keinen guten knoten der die ständigen würfe durch die ringe aushält, Mono auf geflochtene ist ziemlich schwierig finde ich. Kennst du einen guten Knoten der das aushält?


----------



## Kotzi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Ich habe mal diesen Knoten , auch mit 0.45er fluorocarbon, ausprobiert und bei mir hats gehalten bis mir ein Wels die spule halb leer gezogen hat:

http://www.animatedknots.com/albrig...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Dart (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Ja, der Albrightknoten ist einfach und funktioniert, selbst bei einer engen Baitcasterberingung.
Hier ist noch ein weiterer Knoten der gut funktioniert.
http://www.ifish.net/gallery/data/500/medium/varivas_knot_101.jpg


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hallo,
ja Wolfsbarsche im Mittelmeer fangen ist wirklich nicht leicht...Vermutlich sind diese oft nicht so hungrig,...genug Nahrung finden Sie im Überfluß (zumindest in der Adria)...kämpfe selbst mit gleichem Problem! Zudem sind sie auch kleiner in der Größe, das Meer ist viel, viel klarer, oft (immer strahlender) Sonnenschein, kaum Trübung...werd immer neidisch, wenn ich "Sea Bass Fishing" eingebe und dann Portugal oder GB/UK Videos sehe...
Welche Köder benutzt du da?
Und was ist deren tägliche Nahrung dort?
In der Adria: http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1697
Weiß nicht ob dir das weiterhilft...
Ansonsten sind Fänge auf Grundangel im Mittelmeer oftmals weit erfolgreicher (Würmer etc.)...die Einheimischen nennen ihn den "Professor"-Fisch - echt jetzt! Traditionell versuchen ihn die dortigen (Berufs-)Fischer wenn nicht Grundangel (Nachts-sehr früh morgens..) noch mit lebenden(!) Köderfisch  auf Laufbleimontage zu überlisten...hab meinen extra gefangenen dann aber doch lieber in die Freiheit entlassen, statt ihn ggf. umsonst zu opfern, da gar nicht ausgemacht ist - daste fängst...
Na ja, weiste jetzt immer noch nicht wie du mehr fangen kannst...
Hie mal ein "kapitaler"(für die Adria wirklich kapitaler) "Brancin"..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMaEwQlCO5k
Na denn - viel Glück und tight lines


----------



## yassin (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Also, vor Tunesiens (Djerba) Küste lief es besonders Nachts gut.
meistens sind wir dann mit nem boot die Küste abgefahren und haben Wobbler und MeFo Blinker hinter uns hergezogen.

Das Grundangeln funktionierte auch immer ganz gut, dabei haste dann auch den ein oder anderen guten Beifang, wobei der beim Schleppen auch nicht ausblieb.|rolleyes
gefischt haben wir dann meistens mir Garnelen, Würmern und Köderfischen.

Allerding haben wir nur im Winter gute Wolfsbarsche gefangen...im Sommer ging meist kein einziger 

Alsodann...ich wünsch dir viel Glück #6


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Noch ein paar "Bilder"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTwrfxwujy4&feature=related


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Vielen Dank für die Knotentips, werd als erstes mit einem 1,5m Flou vorfach loslegen, vieleicht wirds dann etwas besser.... Ich angel hauptsächlich mit mefo blinkern, MeFo Wobblern (Spöket lauffen nicht schlecht), Rapala wobblern, X-Rap zB. und verschiedenen Poppern (Halco, Storm und Rapala). Mit lebenden Köfi gehts wirklich recht gut, hab öffter bei anglern gesehen das es funzt, hauptsächlich mit kleinen Meeräschen und Sargos (kleine Meerbrassen), sieht mann ja auch auf dem letzten Video von Glavoc, allerdings bieten ihr die jungs an der Pose an (in häfen auch besser so...) Aber wenn ich nur 1-2 stunden zeit habe muss die Spinnrute her... Nachts ist imer gut, angel eigendlich immer in die nacht rein, dh ich nehme imer die Dämmerung mit, tagsüber versuche iches eigendlich nicht auf Wölfe, dann eher Doraden ect. mit der Brandungsrute... Welche Kunstköder benutzt ihr im Mittelmeer?


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hier noch ein nettes Video, auch auf eine lebende Meeräsche gefangen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7SVP68P0Ck


----------



## PsychoBo (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Moin Chris,

ich kann zwar nicht viel zum Angeln im Mittelmeer auf die Wölfe beitragen, lese aber recht viel allgemein übers Wolfsbarschfischen. Die Kunstköder, welche du aufgezählt hast, passen gut ins Spektrum der Kunstköder, welche auf den einschlägigen Seiten Erwähnung finden. 

Ich lese ganz gerne bei Mike Ladle, über sein Wolfbarschfischen (allerdings in England)
http://www.mikeladle.com/archive/index.html


(insider: auf Mike Ladles Seite findest du unter dem Bereich Tactics auch noch einen Bericht von mir über Tobago im Oktober und der Beastmaster) 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Moin,



Pikehunter20 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein *nettes* Video, auch auf eine *lebende* Meeräsche gefangen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7SVP68P0Ck


 

Ja, sehr _*nett*_! #q

Immer _nett_ anzuschauen, wie sich ein lebender Köderfisch zu Tode quält! |abgelehn

Als wäre das bei Wolfsbarschen nötig!!! 

Und der Wolfsbarsch ist auch noch ein Baby!


_Nette_ Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Dart (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

@pikehunter20
Sei schlau und ignoriere das Posting von Kuddelmuddel.
Frohes Fest..und viele, dicke Wolfsbarsche.#6


----------



## DrThomas (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

probier mal tackle house feed shallow 128plus oder den Max Rap von Rapala ...  Grüße Tom


----------



## Pikehunter20 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Solche sachen ignoriere ich grundsätzlich, frag mich immer was die leute denken wie die fische bei der Berufsfischerei sterben^^

Aber danke für die zahlreichen Tips, schonmal gut das ich mit meinen Kunstködern richtig liege, werd den shallow mal ausprobieren, vieleicht hilft er ja ; )

Und danke Boris für den link auf jeden fall nette infos, werd mir mal ein paar redgills bestellen, die "Classics" fürs WOlfsbarschfischen! Und die Beastmaster giebts nach Weihnachten, im Frühjahr gehts wieder nach thailand, diesmal mit praktischem angelgepäk :vik: Und Tobago steht auch solangsam auf dem Plan, aber erst im Herbst nach der Sommersaison, muss wieder geld reinkommen...

Frohes fest schonmal an alle!


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hallo Dart,


"_Kuddelmuddel_" - wie ausgesprochen geistreich und witzig! |clown:


Im Ernst, wie armselig ist das denn, statt zu argumentieren, den Namen oder den Avatar eines Forenmitglieds zu verballhornen! 

Und - hast du dir das Video mal angeschaut? An dem ist doch absolut gar nichts "_nett_" und alles jenseits von Gut und Böse: Kamaraführung, Schärfe und die Art und Weise wie der Miniwolfsbarsch gefangen und behandelt wird. #c




> Solche sachen ignoriere ich grundsätzlich, frag mich immer was die leute denken wie die fische bei der Berufsfischerei sterben^^


@ pikehunter: Dass du solche Sachen ignorierst, glaube ich dir gerne. Das erklärt auch, warum du solche Videos "nett" findest. Das mit der Berufsfischerei ist ein billiges Totschlagargument. Man findet immer etwas das noch schlimmer und primitiver ist als das eigene Handeln. Damit kann man stets alles rechtfertigen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Fischen mit lebenden Köderfischen eine absolut überflüssige Tierquälerei ist. Und wie gesagt, wer zu solchen Mitteln greift, um einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen, kann entweder nicht fischen oder hat einfach keinen Respekt for der Kreatur! 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Pikehunter20 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

@ Achim
Ich habe Respekt vor jeder Kreatur, nur irgendwo muss jeder für sich einen strich ziehen bzw. mit sich selbst klären was vertretbar ist und was nicht.  Denke das einige leute es auch schrecklich finden das du lebende Würmer auf den Haken ziehst, nur um eventuell etwas zu fangen, mann kann fische ja auch mit der hand fangen und nur weil du nicht fischen kannst musst du jetzt die würmer umbringen^^ Lebender KöFi hin oder her, ich fische in Spanien und dort ist es (wie in vielen Ländern) normal, wird sich sicher jeder dran erinnern der seinen Sommerurlaub im Wallercamp verbringt oder lebende Köfis beim Big Game angeln verwendet. Anyway, ich habe diesen Tread eröffnet, um Fangtechniken für Wolfsbarsche im Mittelmeer zu ermitteln (was sicher für viele Mitglieder interessant ist da viele ihren Sommerurlaub dort verbringen und aufs angeln nicht verzichten wollen)  und nicht um ethische Werte festzulegen. Es geht hier auch ums Spinnfischen und nicht ums KöFi angeln, vondaher ist deine angezettelte Diskussion sowieso überflüssig.  Deswegen währe ich dir dankbar, soweit du nichts produktives zu diesem thema beizutragen hast, dich da rauszuhalten bzw. dir andere treads anschaust, da wir uns über solche Themen toddiskutieren könnten^^ Wünsch dir trotzdem viel spaß hier im Forum, schau dich erstmal um und lies dich ein bevor du Treads durch unsinnige Grundsatzdiskussionen vom Thema abringst.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Kamasage (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

moin,

für wolfbarsch, würd ich das gerät ne nummer leichter wählen.
eine rute bis 35g mit ner 2500er und 5kg geflochten...
als köder benutze ich hautsächlich den tide minnow slim 120 und den flash minnow 110. falls du französisch sprichst lohnt sich hier: pecheaubar.com
ein besuch. ab herbst finden sich in großen teilen des mittelmeeres die calamares an der küste ein. macht nachts richtig viel spass....und lecker 

lg


----------



## Roosterfish (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hier findest Du reichlich Hinweise zum Wolfsbarschangeln und den entsprechenden Ködern:

www.wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## glavoc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

Hallo, und ein gutes, frohes und fischreiches neues Jahr!!!

Eine wirklich essentielle Homepage über Wolfsbarsch ist außer Rob`  seiner auch die hier:
http://www.henry-gilbey.com/fishing_tackle/fishing_lures.html
einen ich glaube rel. preiswerten spanischen Shop ...hier:
http://www.subprof.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=339&language=en&nom=Lures
Hoffe ich konnte helfen...
Denke, mit Minnows und eventl. Topwater sollte was gehen...Vergesst nicht, das "Sandaal" im Mittelmeer nicht vorkommt- Beutefische sind Sardienen und die von mir oben verlinkten "Gavuni"...sowie Garnelen, Krebse, kleine Meerbrassen und Äschen...wie gehabt..so wie oben bereits genannt...also viel viel Naturfarben und eventl. einen "Redhead"-Minnow..
LG und viel Glück im neuem...


----------



## HannesS (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch im Mittelmeer*

@Pikehunter20:
Hallo Chris,
da ich regelmäßig auf Ibiza bin und mich zum Zeitvertreib (vor allem Fisch-Essen) mit der Angelei vom Boot aus beschäftige, wollte ich mal fragen, was Deine Angelei macht, vor allem auf Wolfsbarsch? 

Gruß
Hannes


----------

